# Article: "Martial Integrity in Aikido"



## Zujitsuka (Jan 25, 2003)

I came across an interesting article in the recent edition of the Aikido Journal.

Check it out by clicking here,

http://www.aikidojournal.com/new/article.asp?ArticleID=322

Peace & blessings,


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2003)

> Philosophically, karate and aikido espouse similar ethics, but approach the issue from different perspectives.


----------

